# Mata Norte Pernambucana: Natureza e Cultura



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

Opaa, boa noite a todos! 
Tudo certo com voces?
Nessa thread, quero mostra uma regiao em PE
que tenho uma certa simpatia: a Mata Norte.
Essa regiao, esta (claro) localizado no Norte
de Pernambuco, e dentro dessa regiao,
carrega cidades que respiram cultura e 
natureza.

Entao, sem mais papo furado,
bora comecar essa thread!

*1 - Vicencia*​1 - 
Paisagem do Engenho JundiÃƒÂ¡- VicÃƒÂªncia/PE/ Brasil by Iara Nunes, no Flickr
2 - 
Paisagem Engenho JundiÃƒÂ¡- VicÃƒÂªncia/PE/Brasil by Iara Nunes, no Flickr
3 - 
VICÃƒÂŠNCIA by Fernanda Freire, no Flickr
4 - 
VicÃƒÂªncia - Biblioteca PÃƒÂºblica Municipal EstefÃƒÂ¢nia Carneiro da Cunha by Sergio Falcetti, no Flickr
5 - 
VicÃƒÂªncia - PraÃƒÂ§a VicÃƒÂªncia Barbosa de Melo by Sergio Falcetti, no Flickr
6 - 
moita by Rodrigo Cantarelli, no Flickr
7 - 
casa rural by Rodrigo Cantarelli, no Flickr
8 - 
capela by Rodrigo Cantarelli, no Flickr
9 - 
casa grande by Rodrigo Cantarelli, no Flickr
10 - 
VicÃƒÂªncia - Academia das Cidades by Sergio Falcetti, no Flickr
11 -








(Fonte: Internet)
12 -








(Fonte: Internet)
13 -








(Fonte: Internet)
14 -








(Fonte: Internet)
15 -








(Fonte: Internet)
16 -








(Fonte: Internet)
17 -








(Fonte: Internet)

*2- NazarÃƒÂ© Da Mata*
1 - 
NazarÃƒÂ© da Mata - Catedral de Nossa Senhora da ConceiÃƒÂ§ÃƒÂ£o by Sergio Falcetti, no Flickr
2 - 
NazarÃƒÂ© da Mata - Igreja do Bom Jesus by Sergio Falcetti, no Flickr
3 - 
NazarÃƒÂ© da Mata - Igreja de SÃƒÂ¢o SebastiÃƒÂ£o by Sergio Falcetti, no Flickr
4 - 
NazarÃƒÂ© da Mata - EstaÃƒÂ§ÃƒÂ£o FerroviÃƒÂ¡ria by Sergio Falcetti, no Flickr
5 - 
NazarÃƒÂ© da Mata - Academia das Cidades by Sergio Falcetti, no Flickr
6 - 
NazarÃƒÂ© da Mata - PraÃƒÂ§a Herculano B. de Melo by Sergio Falcetti, no Flickr
7 - 
NazarÃƒÂ© da Mata - EstÃƒÂ¡tuas em Homenagem ao Maracatu by Sergio Falcetti, no Flickr
8 - 
NazarÃƒÂ© da Mata - EstÃƒÂ¡tuas em Homenagem ao Maracatu by Sergio Falcetti, no Flickr
9 - 
Fogo Morto. NazarÃƒÂ© da Mata-PE, Brasil. by Eulampio Duarte, no Flickr
10 -








(Fonte: Internet)
11 -








(Fonte: Internet)
12 -








(Fonte: Internet)
13 -








(fonte: Internet)
14 -








(Fonte: Internet)
15 -








(Fonte: Internet)
16 -








(Fonte: Internet)
17 -








(Fonte: Internet)
18 -








(Fonte: Internet)
19 -








(Fonte: Internet)

*3 - Paudalho*​1 - 
Igreja do RosÃƒÂ¡rio na praÃƒÂ§a Joaquim Nabuco Paudalho-PE by Isak de Castro, no Flickr
2 - 
Igreja do RosÃƒÂ¡rio na praÃƒÂ§a Joaquim Nabuco Paudalho-PE by Isak de Castro, no Flickr
3 -








(Fonte: Internet)
4 -








(Fonte: Internet)
5 -








(Fonte: Internet)
6 -








(Fonte: Internet)
7 -








(Fonte: Internet)
8 -








(Fonte: Internet)
10 -








(Fonte: Internet)
11 -








(Fonte: Internet)
12 -








(fonte: Internet)
13 -








(Fonte: Internet)

*4 - Itambe*​1 - 
ItambÃ© - PE (13) by EGBERTO ARAÃšJO, no Flickr
2 - 
ItambÃ© - PE (12). Monumento a Nossa Senhora by EGBERTO ARAÃšJO, no Flickr
3 - 
ItambÃ© - PE (10). Camara Municipal de Vereadores by EGBERTO ARAÃšJO, no Flickr
4 - 
ItambÃ© - PE (7). Igreja Matris de N. Sra.do Desterro by EGBERTO ARAÃšJO, no Flickr
5 - 
ItambÃ© - PE (5). PraÃ§a Monsenhor JÃºlio Maria e Igreja Matriz de Nossa Senhora do Desterro by EGBERTO ARAÃšJO, no Flickr
6 - 
ItambÃ© - PE (3).j ItambÃ© - PE (5). PraÃ§a Monsenhor JÃºlio Maria by EGBERTO ARAÃšJO, no Flickr
7 - 
ItambÃ© - PE (14) by EGBERTO ARAÃšJO, no Flickr
8 - 
ItambÃ© - PE (16) by EGBERTO ARAÃšJO, no Flickr
9 - 
ItambÃ© - PE (18). Loja MaÃ§Ã´nica AreÃ³pago de ItambÃ© by EGBERTO ARAÃšJO, no Flickr
10 -








(Fonte: Internet)
11 -








(fonte: Internet)
13 -








(Fonte: Internet)
14 -








(Fonte: Internet)
15 -








(Fonte: Internet)
16 -








(Fonte: Internet)

*5 - Alianca*​1 -








(Fonte: Internet)
2 -








(Fonte: Internet)
3 -








(Fonte: Internet)
4 - 
Usina AlianÃ§a by AlianÃ§a PE, no Flickr
5 - 
Igreja Matriz by AlianÃ§a PE, no Flickr
6 - 
O azul de um cÃ©u sem paredes... by AlianÃ§a PE, no Flickr
7 - 
Caminho pras estrelas... by AlianÃ§a PE, no Flickr

*6 - Tracunhaem*​1 -








(Fonte: Internet)
2 -








(Fonte: Internet)
3 -








(Fonte: internet)
4 -








(Fonte: INternet)
5 -








(Fonte: Internet)
6 -








(Fonte: Internet)
7 -








(fonte: Internet)
8 - 
PraÃ§a Costa Azevedo em TracunhaÃ©m/PE by Vila do ArtesÃ£o por Cris Turek, no Flickr
9 - 
Igreja de Santo Antonio em TracunhaÃ©m/PE by Vila do ArtesÃ£o por Cris Turek, no Flickr
10 - 
Centro de Artesanato de TracunhaÃ©m by Vila do ArtesÃ£o por Cris Turek, no Flickr
11 - 
Da Capela do sino II/La chapelle et le cloche ( Igreja da Matriz vista pela capela do sino da igreja de Santo AntÃ´nio de TracunhaÃ©m-PE by Peu Rabelo, no Flickr

*7 - Goiana*​1 - 
Goiana - PE (15). Av, Deodoro da Fonseca. Loja MaÃ§onica (Ã* esquerda) e Igreja Nossa Senhora do RosÃ¡rio dos Homens Brancos (ao fundo) by EGBERTO ARAÃšJO, no Flickr
2 - 
Goiana - PE (14). Prefeitura Municipal by EGBERTO ARAÃšJO, no Flickr
3 - 
Goiana - PE (13). Cineteatro Polytheama by EGBERTO ARAÃšJO, no Flickr
4 - 
Goiana - PE (17). Igreja Nossa Senhora do RosÃ¡rio dos Homens Negros by EGBERTO ARAÃšJO, no Flickr
5 - 
Goiana - PE (18). Igreja de Nossa Senhora da ConceiÃ§Ã£o by EGBERTO ARAÃšJO, no Flickr
6 - 
Goiana - PE (3). Igreja Nossa Senhora das Maravilhas by EGBERTO ARAÃšJO, no Flickr
7 - 
Goiana - PE (8). Conjunto Carmelita - Igreja De Nossa Senhora do Carmo e Convento de Santo Alberto by EGBERTO ARAÃšJO, no Flickr
8 - 
Goiana - PE (9). Igreja de Santa Tereza DÂ’Ã�vila, Igreja De Nossa Senhora do Carmo e Convento de Santo Alberto by EGBERTO ARAÃšJO, no Flickr
9 - 
Goiana - PE (10). Igreja de Santa Tereza DÂ’Ã�vila by EGBERTO ARAÃšJO, no Flickr
10 -








(Fonte: Internet)
11 -








(Fonte: Internet)
12 -








(fonte: Internet)
13 -








(Fonte: Internet)
14 -








(fonte: Internet)
15 -








(Fonte: Internet)
16 - 
Goiana - PE (6). Avenida Nunes Machado by EGBERTO ARAÃšJO, no Flickr


----------



## Pernambucano Soul (Sep 4, 2008)

Parabéns pelo thread Petrus!!!
Você sabia que: O Areópago de Itambé foi a primeira loja maçônica do Brasil, fundada no ano de 1796, por Manuel Arruda Câmara, (não sei se ainda funciona como loja maçônica ou apenas como museu ou monumento).
A mata norte pernambucana além das belas paisagens, respira muita cultura e história. Vicencia é bem charmosinha e com lindas paisagens. Tracunhaém parece mais uma cidade ateliê, pois tem oficinas de barro em toda parte da cidade. Senti falta de Carpina e Timbaúba.


----------



## star.scream (Sep 1, 2019)

Belíssimos e bucólicos registros. Parabéns


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

Pernambucano Soul said:


> Parabéns pelo thread Petrus!!!
> Você sabia que: O Areópago de Itambé foi a primeira loja maçônica do Brasil, fundada no ano de 1796, por Manuel Arruda Câmara, (não sei se ainda funciona como loja maçônica ou apenas como museu ou monumento).
> A mata norte pernambucana além das belas paisagens, respira muita cultura e história. Vicencia é bem charmosinha e com lindas paisagens. Tracunhaém parece mais uma cidade ateliê, pois tem oficinas de barro em toda parte da cidade. Senti falta de Carpina e Timbaúba.


Haha, obrigado! Eu não coloquei Carpina pois não achei imagens boas da cidade, e Timbaúba eu tinha esqueci, por isso vou coloca-lá mais Tarde.


----------



## Calado (Jul 3, 2009)

Adorei ver meu Pernambuco por aqui. 
Para mim, Tracunhaem tem um charme especial por seus atelies de barro. E as praias do municipio de Goiana sao excelentes. Lembrei-me dos meus tempos de muitos fins de semana em Pontas De Pedra e suas praias rasas e mornas.


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

Conheço todas essas cidades. São tranquilas. Uma viagem belíssima pela BR 408, pelos canaviais. Aconchegante. Tracunhaem não devia ser uma cidade, ela tem aspecto de bairro de Carpina ou Nazaré da Mata.


----------

